# Bums better than tums!



## falcon123 (Jan 12, 2010)

A friend with rather a beer gut compared to me once told me I had a big bum. It now seems it is no bad thing.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...ger-bottom-could-be-good-for-your-health.html


----------



## Michael Hutch (Jan 20, 2010)

*Tummy fat no good*

That's correct.
Its the tummy fat that releases hormones (cytokines) that reduce insulin's effectiveness to work. So muscle cells then reduce absorption of blood glucose (and up go your readings!).  So the tummy fat contribute in part to development of insulin resistance.
That's why they say a 5-10 % drop in bodyweight is really beneficial to your long term health !


----------

